# The Story Teller by Jim Henson.



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 7, 2004)

I remember watching these on TV when I was younger and being blown away by the great stories and beautiful puppets.  I have just bought the two DVD's available as well as the Dark Crystal which is another beautiful fantasy animation.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 7, 2004)

Color me jealous!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 7, 2004)

Ah! _Now_ I remember it - John Hurt as the narrator, right? Enjoyed those too on TV.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 8, 2004)

You know how nostalgia clouds the judgement.  I  bought Jaberwocky on DVD a few months ago firmly believing it to be the funniest film ever made.  It was funny, but it had slipped in my estimations.  Let's be hoping I am bang on this time.  All I need now are the Prince Valiant and Mysterious Cities of Gold cartoons.


----------

